# 4' wide paper



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Heres a link to this paper a client wants a price for. https://www.fschumacher.com/item/5005881

Theres not much for directions, and they couldnt tell me much over the phone, except that its a paper.

I have a few questions, maybe you guys have encountered this. Does very wide paper like this expand and shrink a lot more than regular paper? Should I use a liner to help with the shrinking? Can I hang this by myself without ripping it? Should I book more or less? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

I ended up turning the job down. It sounds like extremely delicate paper, and the ceilings are 11 feet high. Being 4 feet wide, scares the crap out of me. I get the feeling it would rip quick as lightning. This stuff is a $100 a yard too. I told the client I recommended finding a different paper that isnt so touchy and difficult. The wallpaper company said the black ink would run with any moisture too. I dont get it. If you're gonna be some high end wallpaper company, why make the paper so difficult to work with, and easy to destroy?


----------



## Gymschu (Mar 11, 2011)

Good decision, Woodco. I know I once installed some 54 inch commercial vinyl in a bank that was extremely difficult......and I did it myself which was stupid as well. It turned out ok, but, my oh my, I about killed myself doing the work. I can't imagine hanging such delicate paper. Any little thing goes wrong and you are screwed.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

I had half a mind to split the sheets down the middle... lol 

Today, I went to my local happy hour, and I saw this designer chick that hangs out there. Turns out, she showed me a pic on her phone of the exact same paper a couple weeks ago, and they decided not to, as they would have needed 15 yards, and its a $100 a yard. I calculated 13 yards for the wall my client wanted, Thats with no leeway either. $1300 worth of very rippable, and stainable paper for one wall.....I think I made the right choice.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

That site says 1 yard per roll?


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

chrisn said:


> That site says 1 yard per roll?


sold by the yard instead of the roll. Thats another thing that scares me. If I were to order enough extra to do one strip in case one of them ripped, it would cost over $400. 

Over at Painters Pit stop, someone thats done these before said he lines the walls, rolls each strip inside out, sticks a pole in it, and pastses the wall with a halper, and rolls it down. He didnt say anything about expansion though... I may have taken the job if I had gotten that info beforehand, actually.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

It would have scared me off for sure.


----------

